
‘Walter Ralegh: Architect of Empire’ Review: The Enlightened Adventurer - antigizmo
https://www.wsj.com/articles/walter-ralegh-architect-of-empire-review-the-enlightened-adventurer-11573229189
======
JacobDotVI
Tyler Cowen recently praised this book as well:
[https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2019/11/wa...](https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2019/11/walter-
raleigh-architect-of-empire.html)

------
tamizhar
The original Somali "pirate".

~~~
NeedMoreTea
If you ignore all the Barbary pirates, across half the North African coast,
who went right back to the 12th century. In good part it was in reaction to
them, and their slavery raids on English and other coasts across Europe, and
their piracy that started the English era of privateers in reaction.

~~~
tamizhar
> If you ignore all the Barbary pirates, across half the North African coast,
> who went right back to the 12th century.

Your sentence is missing a clause. Please explain.

------
nsx147
Ralegh? Raleigh is the capital of NC named after this guy

~~~
ghaff
To my considerable surprise, both spellings are apparently correct but I've
never seen the "Ralegh" one which would seem to be far less common.

